# My kitten does not meow



## Susanne (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi can anyone tell me why my kitten (9 weeks) does'nt meow?
It's not like she can't, I've heard her meow softly while on the way to the vet. But have not heard her since. :?:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Cali only cries in the carrier, too. Other than that, she makes a little "kaaa" kind of whispering sound. Charlee only trills, like R2D2. Cleo talks. And talks and talks and talks. Gigi meows, but only when she wants to play fetch or I'm putting food in her dish.

Your kitty is purrfectly normal.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 1, 2010)

Tnx,

Ok so there's nothing behind it? She doesn't make any noise at all. Sometimes opens her mouth but no sound comes out. 
I have always had cats that were quite chatty and I liked it very much, but this one just stalks me around and purrs now and then.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Nothing but a hoarse whisper comes out of Cali's mouth, either. It's been that way since Day 1, and she just turned 3 years old. Except in the carrier, then she cries and cries.  

The purring is good.  That's mostly what Gigi does, too.


----------



## dragynflye (Jan 28, 2010)

the only sound kimo makes is a lovely yowling noise when he and sol get playing too rough (he's a cry baby). some kitties just don't feel the need or desire to talk.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

You want a meow? I have a Siamese I'll trade for your quiet kitty.
Be careful what you ask for.


----------



## Pattylvk (Apr 10, 2010)

I've had cats that hardly made any sound and some that had a whole complicated vocabulary of meows. I guess it just depends on the genes.


----------



## ieatcookies (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a three month old kitten that seldom ever vocalizes any sounds unless my big cat is tackling her in which case she'll meow to signal for him to get off. She purrs like an engine though.

On the other hand, I have a lynx point siamese/tabby mix that makes all sorts of sounds. But rarely purrs.

Maybe your kitty's the strong silent type. :lol:


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I once read in a "strange cat facts" book, that cats never meow to other cats, only to humans. Though I don't think this is true... I hear my cats meowing when I'm in another part of the house.


----------

